# Grass Mats & Backing



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Currently I use a camo backing and killer weed on my boat, and I am looking at converting to grass mats, looks like it is going to be a coupld hundred to convert and was wonder where you guys found the best deal on the mats. 

Also, what in your opinion is the best backing material to attach the mats, nylon netting, plastic netting.????

Thanks in advance for you opinions and help!

Eric


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I used Fast Grass mats for several years, but just last year converted back to camo military netting. But when I used fast grass, I'd hang it on the frame of the blind when I got to my hunting location. Reason I didn't keep it up on the blind 24/7 was 1) I trailer my boat all over the state, and driving down the highway with the grass on really beat it up, and it lost a lot of thickness, and 2) boating in high wind with the grass up was like a sail, making it pretty hard to control my little boat...at the time I only had a 14' deep V with a 6hp. So what I did was I had black plastic snow fence, and I zip tied the fast grass mats to the snow fence, then I just rolled the grass up when it was't in use. It worked really well that way, and the rolls were easy to store, or throw in the truck or whatever. Plus, the plastic snow fence made a good way to hang the grass mats without tearing them up.


----------



## nogood3 (May 19, 2007)

I attached 16 foot nylon casting nets to the frame of my blind then attached the grass with zip ties to the casting net. Leave the weights on the bottom of the net and let them hang. It helps keep the grass down. I have used this setup for four years without any issues.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

here's another option. use synthetic ghillie suit material. it's lighter than the grass mats, water proof & mildew resistant. storage is easier than having to hang and dry the grass mats.

if you're set on using the grass mats, call your local pheasant/game farm and see if they have any extra pen netting they want to get rid of.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all of the reply's guys (ladies?)


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

fast grass in cabelas bargin cave $39.99, bought two they had six


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Some great info above. I also recommend using some sort of netting to attach the grass to the blind. If you don't the grass mats tend to tear at the tie-in points.
As far as the grass mats, I really perfer the Avery mats over the Cabelas brand. The grass on the cabelas mats looks like it was trimmed at the tips and also they are very light in color. The Avery mats have long whispy tips (which I think looks good) and they are slightly darker in color.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Lurker said:


> here's another option. use synthetic ghillie suit material. it's lighter than the grass mats, water proof & mildew resistant. storage is easier than having to hang and dry the grass mats.


Gotta second this one. I've used both Avery and Fastgrass, shredded burlap is WAY easier to use. About half the space and a third of the weight. It is a pain in the **** to shred and rig, but once your done it'll have been worth the time.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

One other thought from me...after many years of using various camoflage on boats of all shapes and sizes, don't get too hung up on "what it looks like", at least from a human eye point of view. Kinda like with decoys...absolute realstic detail is not necessary IMO. Pretty decoys are made to sell decoys, not kill ducks. Same is true with camoflage. Hell I have an old Columbia camo jacket from about 1988 that I still use on occasion, with the old pattern camo (two or three shades of brown in odd shapes), and I still shoot ducks in it. 

focus on coverage before the look of the camo. If you're hunting puddlers, you need cover from above. The opening down the center of the boat should be as minimal as possible because that opening will flare more wary mallards than a piece of grass that doesn't quite match. However if you're focusing on divers, which come fast and low on the deck, the opening down the middle isn't nearly as important.

Okay, I'm done :evilsmile


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

just ducky said:


> One other thought from me...after many years of using various camoflage on boats of all shapes and sizes, don't get too hung up on "what it looks like", at least from a human eye point of view. Kinda like with decoys...absolute realstic detail is not necessary IMO. Pretty decoys are made to sell decoys, not kill ducks. Same is true with camoflage. Hell I have an old Columbia camo jacket from about 1988 that I still use on occasion, with the old pattern camo (two or three shades of brown in odd shapes), and I still shoot ducks in it.
> 
> focus on coverage before the look of the camo. If you're hunting puddlers, you need cover from above. The opening down the center of the boat should be as minimal as possible because that opening will flare more wary mallards than a piece of grass that doesn't quite match. However if you're focusing on divers, which come fast and low on the deck, the opening down the middle isn't nearly as important.
> 
> Okay, I'm done :evilsmile


Thanks just ducky that might be the best response IMO.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kanutsons, if that is how you spell it. In brooklin has grass pannels. not sure how much.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

gander mountain behind the meijers off eureka road has a small boat full of real grass 4x4 sheets on for $9.99.. I was there a couple days ago.. i grabbed 2 of the 4 sheet bundles that were on top of the pile.. they had 1 price tag on each bundle.. you guessed it i payed 9.99 for 4 sheets. Im pretty sure there were a few bundles left after i snatched a few up for myself!


----------

